# Merlin



## Merlin 321 (Apr 12, 2017)

How do you fit a bike carrier to a Peugeot Boxer Swift Autocluise Forte?
Do you have to have the interior door paneling off to fit one?
Are there fixing points inside the door that the brackets must be attached to?
I'm looking at a Fiamma 200 DJ

Merlin


----------

